# Banks Engineering



## 04Pusher (Jan 13, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with the Banks Engineering "Banks IQ, Dashboard PC"? 
This would be for a diesel pusher w/Cummins / Allison 6 speed.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 13, 2011)

Re: Banks Engineering

Hi Joe and Julie, I have the complete Banks Exhaust System on my 03 Fleetwood South Wind. It is a gasser, 8.1 with a Allison tranny. I have notice a big jump in HP and torque and made some improvement in the gas mileage. The Banks System I bought came with a OBD computer. I am happy that I bought it and would do it over again. I am a very satisfied customer. :laugh:


----------



## krsmitty (Jan 13, 2011)

Re: Banks Engineering

I am not sure if this is a fair comparison or not. But for the 5.9 Cummins Turbo Diesel in the 3/4 ton trucks Banks is ok, but there are products that are better. Using a Banks programmer compared to a Smarty programmer in the same trucks the Smarty will out perform it. May want to shop around/compare a bit more.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 14, 2011)

Re: Banks Engineering

Well guess I am just a little different.  I like to leave most things original if I am using it ever day.  I have seen no need for more power on my V10 gasser MH.  Now on the race car a different story. :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 14, 2011)

Re: Banks Engineering

But Chelsea it is nice to have that extra power and torque when going up a hill or a long stretch out mountain road. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 14, 2011)

Re: Banks Engineering

Now Hollis why did you put an A on my name.  Do I need to look to see if I'm still a male :laugh: .  If a hill is that steep I go around.  Now if I want to get to the checkered flag faster that's another story but these engines don't last very long.  Lets see at 1/8 mile and 100 runs and then it's time for engine tear down


----------



## Triple E (Jan 14, 2011)

Re: Banks Engineering

Well I guess we will have to say Miss. Chelsea now.      :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 14, 2011)

Re: Banks Engineering

OK Guys, I made a mistake, sorry Chelse, I guess I was in a hurry to get what I wanted to type and did not proof read it.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 14, 2011)

Re: Banks Engineering

We understand Hollis.  You were a G-man.   :laugh:


----------



## 04Pusher (Jan 18, 2011)

Re: Banks Engineering

I guess no one out there has a Class A, with a diesel? 
One of the major claims that Banks is making is that this system (for the Pusher) is going to more evenly distribute the amount of air / fuel mixture than the stock components do / can. Thus increasing the life of engine by decreasing the amount of work each cylinder is having to do.
This will also result in better fuel economy for the same driving technic as well has higher torque and horse power, which again will take the additional load off of the engine / tranny when pulling heavier loads (triple or mountains).

Almost sound too good to be true. BUT, I can see how the concept would apply.
Was really hoping to see what someone out there is ACTUALLY experiencing with the Pusher set up. THANKS for everyone's input.


----------



## krsmitty (Jan 18, 2011)

Re: Banks Engineering

You may want to try at: http://www.goodsamclub.com/forums/default.aspx


----------



## C Nash (Jan 18, 2011)

Re: Banks Engineering

Joe just remember that Banks is selling the system so naturally they will praise it and make all kind of claims.  Having said this I do think it improves power.   Just not worth the money IMO but I'm never in a hurry when in the MH :laugh: .  Maybe someone will come on that has installed it on a pusher.


----------



## 04Pusher (Jan 18, 2011)

Re: Banks Engineering

Ken, Thanks for your thoughts.


----------

